# My worst fear



## Micky78 (Mar 19, 2011)

I've had KitKat for 15 years now, he's the one in my avatar.

I noticed on Wednesday morning that he went upstairs and fell asleep on my bed, he was there when I got home from work and didn't move all night.

On Thursday morning, I picked him up and put him down in front of his bowl for some breakfast and where cats always stand up after you put them down, his body and head just flopped like he was still asleep.
A few minutes passed and he got up, had a good drink of water and went outside for a wander.
Later on, I found him under my next door neighbour's car, he was awake but wouldn't come to me after trying for ages.

This morning he came in and didn't want any breakfast, he just went straight upstairs and slept, his food hasn't been touched either.

It's now almost 72 hours since he has eaten anything, I am going to take him to the vets asap, but I have the gut feeling that I'm going to have to say goodbye to him.

Has anyone else's kitty slept like this and gone days without eating? I'm really hoping that he snaps out of it and is back to normal soon.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

so sorry to say this but i think the same as you and esp after so long and not being seen asap When is your vets appoint? 

He really needs to be seen asap can you not get him there now? hope all is ok though


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

hope so too - on plus side my sis' kitty did this on and off from 15 yrs old - and is now 18 .....mostly sleeps but purry cat still 

fingers crossed


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I think he just needs a little "pick me up" injection from the vet. My cat Buster behaved like this on and off when he was that age. But then again at that age you have to prepare yourself for the inevitable end 

The vet will be able to give you the best advice :smile5:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Any news on Kitkat?
I hope everything is ok.
Keeping our paws and fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## Micky78 (Mar 19, 2011)

I came home from work this morning and found KitKat at the top of the stairs, he wasn't asleep but was staring into space, he had wet himself and he was sick while I was sat with him.

I rang the vets straight away, they said they couldn't see him for another three hours, so we took him to down to the practice and the vet said that his liver had gone and there wasn't a lot he could do for him, so there wasn't much choice but to put him to sleep.

He is being cremated and we are picking his ashes up next week, we will scatter them in the garden.. his favourite place apart from my bed.

Thanks for your lovely messages.

Micky


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

Am so sorry to hear this, but you were very brave and did the best thing for your cat.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that  You did the best thing for your cat at least he is at peace. Rest in peace KitKat.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

so sorry to hear that. ((hugs))


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear you have had to say goodbye to Kitkat. Take care x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss of Kitkat
I hope soon the Happy memories of Kitkat will replace the sadness that you are going through right now.
He is at peace now.

R.I.P Kitkat and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Micky78 (Mar 19, 2011)

I feel like I've lost my best mate, I'm a 32 year old bloke and I've bawled my eyes out most of the day.

I had KitKat since I was 17 and we been through a lot together, he was poisoned by a neighbour when he was three and then ran over by a car when he was five, he was a tough little warrior and it took liver failure to beat him in the end.

Again, thank you for the lovely messages people, it's been a big help today.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Micky78 said:


> I feel like I've lost my best mate, I'm a 32 year old bloke and I've bawled my eyes out most of the day.
> 
> I had KitKat since I was 17 and we been through a lot together, he was poisoned by a neighbour when he was three and then ran over by a car when he was five, he was a tough little warrior and it took liver failure to beat him in the end.
> 
> Again, thank you for the lovely messages people, it's been a big help today.


my ex is 40 and my kids had 4 rabbits at his, 2 died recently and he phoned me up in tears both times. He is a big bald macho looking bloke. They arent just pets they are part of the family. What surprised him was the reactions of people at work when he told them. They were all upset for him too. One even had tears saying it reminded him of his when he was younger.

we all know what its like. soon you will remember kitkat with smiles instead of sadness.. he will always have a special place in your heart


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

im so sorry. ive got it all to come. my oldest is 14/15 then 9 and 8 im hoping they just fall asleep and not wake up when it happends.
let him run free in the fields of sunshine and meet you when the time is right.
we still have one of my cats ashes and when my 14/15 year old smudge goes we will bury them together as we got them together and they went everywhere together.
big hugs to you and your family xxxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Micky,

Really sorry for your loss, R.I.P KitKat.
Reading your post made me cry too.
I'm sure you have many happy memories of KiKat, he's at peace now.

Sarah
x


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear this news, my heart goes out to you. Run free at Rainbow Bridge KitKat x


----------



## BelleDeJour (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Micky be kind to yourself Xx


----------



## Micky78 (Mar 19, 2011)

It might sound really wrong, but I wanted him to pass yesterday morning when I was sat with him, he just looked so sorry and when I tried to move him, he cried out in pain.

It's okay Sarah, most of the messages have set me off.

Wyntersmum, I hope you get at least another couple of years out of Smudge, the burial sounds a nice thing to do, I wish I had got my dog Rocky's ashes and then I could have buried them both, KitKat used to love curling up with him and falling asleep.

Mstori, I think it's just a natural male instinct to feel a little silly about getting upset over a pet dying, it's stupid but can't be helped, I guess we are all macho in our own little ways.


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Kitkat, Micky.

I cried like a baby at the vets when Beckett was pts and wasn't embarrassed at doing so. The vet and staff said it was nice to see a man showing his feelings as it didn't happen very often there.

Ian


----------



## nimagraven (Jun 28, 2011)

Awww no. I'm really sorry to hear that. When I first started reading the thread I was hoping for a better outcome, because at that age it can literally be anything.

He's in a better place now. You did the right thing. Even though you wanted him to pass then on your lap it could have been drawn out and a lot longer .. It could also be a lot more traumatising for you and KitKat. Try and remember the good times because you've given a cat a lot of love for many years .

As for crying, this is a good thing. Everyone gets attached to their pets and everyone grieves differently. I'm 25 and I don't work in the "best place ever" but I was pulled into the meeting room and was told I can go home if I want to the day after I put Tiddles to sleep - "they become part of your family" he said. So as mstori says you will be surprised how many people completely understand the situation.


----------

